# [SOLVED] wireless networking problem



## timbo63 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi,

I recently set up a wireless connection for my laptop – worked fine. Then, unfortunately I read a magazine article & decided to try and improve the security of my connection by limiting it to my IP address. Not quite sure what I did wrong, now I can’t log on unless I disable encription. The internet connection is showing as “Unable to connect to preferred wireless network” although the connection is there and showing excellent signal strength. With WPA enabled, when I run the Atheros trouble-shooting utility, you get the following error message:

Atheros Troubleshooting Utility
Troubleshooter report...
Report date: Friday, February 01, 2008

Name: Driver installation test
Description: This test is to check the radio driver installation.
The radio's registry keys are OK.
Nic name. . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter
Driver name . . . . . . . : AR5211
Driver path . . . . . . . : C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ar5211.sys
Driver version. . . . . . : 3.1.2.45
Active Profile Name . . : Default
Test Done: The radio driver has been installed.

Name: Card insertion test
Description: This test is to check the radio insertion.
Test Done: The radio has been inserted.

Name: Card enable test
Description: This test is to check if the radio/driver is enabled.
Test Done: The radio has been enabled.

Name: Radio test
Description: This test is to check if the radio is turned on.
Test Done: Your radio is turned on.

Name: Association test
Description: This test is to check your client adapter's association to an access point.
Link Status . . . . . . . : Not Associated
Test Failure: Your client adapter is not associated to an access point.
Solution: Configure the radio card and set SSID and other properties.

Test not completed.

My system details:
Toshiba Equium Laptop- Windows XP

Netgear wireless router – DG834G

Orange broadband


IPCONFIG:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\L>IPCONFIG

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1


C:\Documents and Settings\L>

I’d be grateful if someone tell me how to fix this.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless networking problem*

First off, you should never configure wireless routers using the wireless connection. Connect with a cable and configure it.


----------



## timbo63 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: wireless networking problem*

I did connect it using a wired connection, using a cable from the wireless router to the laptop, as advised in the instruction sheet. It did actually work to start with, but then went wrong when I tried something above my pay-grade. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless networking problem*

Start over with the configuration.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.


----------



## timbo63 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: wireless networking problem*

Easy when you know how!!

Thanks for that - working fine again now. I had pushed the reset button, but not for long enough. Bit of a delay until I could look at it again, but now working fine again.

Thanks again!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless networking problem*

Glad we could help.


----------



## CATAMARANGIRL (Jun 1, 2010)

I had pretty much the exact issue; your solution was amazing for me, after 2 months with no wireless and many many attempts to resolve thru Toshiba, Atheros, and MS, ALL TO NO AVAIL....Thank you so much!:wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A two-fur, I love it. :wink:


----------



## DarellWolfe (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: wireless networking problem*



johnwill said:


> Start over with the configuration.
> 
> Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.
> 
> ...



WOW! It worked for me too!!! I had uninstalled, and reinstalled the wireless Atheros 5005G several times. It would connect to the wireless router, read all the available networks and connect to them. It just wouldn't load the webpages. 

I did what you said, I turned off the router and the computer. Connected them with a hard line. Turned them both back on and it worked! 

Thank you so much!!!!!!!! I even created a user ID on this website just to thank you! DarrellWolfe.Com


----------

